# I am leaving, Goodbye!



## gary4gar (Nov 8, 2008)

Goodbye everyone, I'm going to leave this community because of you. Right now. I feel that alot of you miss the point of this community. I THOUGHT THIS COMMUNITY WAS FULL OF LOVE BUT I SEE THEY ARE FULL OF HATERS AND PEOPLE WHO JUST COMMENT, JUST TO INSULT A FELLOW MEMBER. I've enjoyed my time here...meeting a lot of you, but I simply find this community's rules too restrictive, and since I write what I feel, without regard to content (Is it sexist? Is it parental? Is it political? Is it, God forbid, all three??), this community will only end up stifling my originality, and I have no intentions of letting myself be censored in this way. NONE OF YOU CAN READ HIGHER THAN A FOURTH-GRADE LEVEL! i hope you fall off your soap box someday and bust your ass. i'm out of here. i am not sad about it either. 


Source: The "GOODBYE I HATE YOU ALL" post generator


----------



## mrintech (Nov 8, 2008)

Tussi JAA Rahe ho? Tussi NA Jao...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ sahi bola...apun jo bolta sahi bolta...nahi jayega varna...lol..hey don't left digit..it is heartbeat of all people..


----------



## Sathish (Nov 8, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> I SEE THEY ARE FULL OF HATERS AND PEOPLE WHO JUST COMMENT, JUST TO INSULT A FELLOW MEMBER. ce: The "GOODBYE I HATE YOU ALL" post generator


 
i agree with this one.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ oou doom 3 ke avatar chup rah...


----------



## Sathish (Nov 8, 2008)

.. take english..


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2008)

I guess, this "Goodbye" thing was posted earlier.
Words are similar but I'm unable to find the post. I guess T159 posted it earlier.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 8, 2008)

*springs1.0catch.com/goodbye.html


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, bye
WHat else can I say
I doubt I can change ur mind


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2008)

Is he really leaving, how we know that he is leaving or not. 
Kya pata aap bum de rahe houn.

just kidding, make life like Ganga river. people pollute her, insult her, but still she is Ganga cures them. 

kutte bhonkte rehte hain par haathi chalte rahte hain.
Dogs bark but elephants don't change their ways.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 8, 2008)

guys its just some kind of weird funny "goodbuy" generator, on this link
*springs1.0catch.com/goodbye.html

You just choose the options and click on generate and the site comes up with a new weird funny flaming lines..... here what I got

*
Goodbye everyone, IS THIS A GOOD ENOUGH CUT FOR ALL YOU HATERS???? Well I tried pleasing everyone and it's just waisting my time. No, you mutated children, crossbreeds between hagfish and a puddle of babboon vomit, just FLAT OUT ASSUMED that I am some drugged-out fluffy who plays violent video games and names Deities after them. I hope all you fat cows die. I will never post here again.

haha funny...
*


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

All ye nubs: Try highlighting his whole post.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 8, 2008)

I hope you are not joking.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

beta testing said:


> All ye nubs: Try highlighting his whole post.


^^+1


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Goodbye everyone, I'm going to leave this community because of you. Right now. I feel that alot of you miss the point of this community. I THOUGHT THIS COMMUNITY WAS FULL OF LOVE BUT I SEE THEY ARE FULL OF HATERS AND PEOPLE WHO JUST COMMENT, JUST TO INSULT A FELLOW MEMBER. I've enjoyed my time here...meeting a lot of you, but I simply find this community's rules too restrictive, and since I write what I feel, without regard to content (Is it sexist? Is it parental? Is it political? Is it, God forbid, all three??), this community will only end up stifling my originality, and I have no intentions of letting myself be censored in this way. NONE OF YOU CAN READ HIGHER THAN A FOURTH-GRADE LEVEL! i hope you fall off your soap box someday and bust your ass. i'm out of here. i am not sad about it either.
> 
> 
> Source: The "GOODBYE I HATE YOU ALL" post generator



I always drag my mouse once through a post with so much blank space down. I also use that trick when I want to call someone a n00b or something much worse. If you see anyone flaming me, and I say 'Ok your wish' or similar forgiving sentence.... try and highlight the whole post .



toofan.is.back said:


> Is he really leaving, how we know that he is leaving or not.
> Kya pata aap bum de rahe houn.
> 
> just kidding, make life like Ganga river. people pollute her, insult her, but still she is Ganga cures them.
> ...



All this was unnescessary....

Here is mine :-

Goodbye everyone, IS THIS A GOOD ENOUGH CUT FOR ALL YOU HATERS???? Bcoz all of u sucketh and I frageth ur asses.... I THOUGHT THIS COMMUNITY WAS FULL OF LOVE BUT I SEE THEY ARE FULL OF HATERS AND PEOPLE WHO JUST COMMENT, JUST TO INSULT A FELLOW MEMBER. After the last few weeks or so of posts (and the often aggressively and needlessly snarky comment storm that accompanies several of them), I feel that I must leave this community. ****ing Yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You n00bs.... may ur soul be burnt by Satan and his army !!!


----------



## red_devil (Nov 8, 2008)

when i first read the post, i was wondering why he was leaving


----------



## chesss (Nov 8, 2008)

This thread is hilarious!!.....................NOT!


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 8, 2008)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v120/KoNiG/lold.jpg


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
have you seen borat......!
People this is serious. A three year old member is leaving would be a great loss. I know some people just spam around abusin other and makin fun of others. This forum will always love to have members like  gary4gar


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ROFL


----------



## red_devil (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ gAh !! he is NOT leaving !!

did u even attempt to read all the replies ??


EDIT :

@bassam904
why the reference to BORAT ??


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> ^
> have you seen borat......!
> People this is serious. A three year old member is leaving would be a great loss. I know some people just spam around abusin other and makin fun of others. This forum will always love to have members like  gary4gar



lolumad?


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
No fun with me kid....so keep the respect and don't you call me mad..  or....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^^Instead of that... you could have reported me... its not my fault, its yours and I did not say you are mad... read my post again... i was questioning you on your post... you did not even make the effort to read through the thread and posted.... all in all, report me.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2008)

good bye


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 8, 2008)

Ain't their a smiley for roflmao? Anyway, nice one! He at least gave us a laugh! Looks like KPower Mania is gonna need that goodbye service next. Or will it be bassam?


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
sometime d00d


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 8, 2008)

=== WTF is happeneing... good memebrs are either kicked off or becoz of the rules many are leaving...

not a good sign for a age old community board like ours .....

Admins... please take a note and stay close and learn wht to change....

hope u cahnge ur mind my friends.. a star can shine anywhere....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> === WTF is happeneing... good memebrs are either kicked off or beoz of the rules many are leaving...
> 
> not a good sign for a age old community board like us .....
> 
> ...



dude, please read through the thread to get an idea of what is happening. This is a joke thread.



alexanderthegreat said:


> Ain't their a smiley for roflmao? Anyway, nice one! He at least gave us a laugh! Looks like KPower Mania is gonna need that goodbye service next. Or will it be bassam?



ROFL... hillarous suggestion added to a hillarious thread...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 8, 2008)

ShiL i missed the invisible part....


anyway thats was my opnion anyway....or else concerned with prak atleast...


----------



## iinfi (Nov 8, 2008)

*animals.nationalgeographic.com/staticfiles/NGS/Shared/StaticFiles/animals/images/primary/black-spider-monkey.jpg
ohhh..... tu jaa raha haii??


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2008)

Get lost


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## neogen (Nov 8, 2008)

For those having fun at gary4gar's post and not showing a word of sympathy will also suffer the same sooner or later.

I totally agree with gary4gar, pitiful rules laid by admin/mod will server as chief reason for demise of this community in future.

RANT.......


----------



## mrintech (Nov 8, 2008)

get lost 

Tusi Pls chale Jao ab... LOLing Karwa di...


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 8, 2008)

neogen said:


> For those having fun at gary4gar's post and not showing a word of sympathy will also suffer the same sooner or later.
> 
> I totally agree with gary4gar, pitiful rules laid by admin/mod will server as chief reason for demise of this community in future.
> 
> RANT.......


I smell that this is somebody's alias!


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 8, 2008)

The rules r too strict, i agree with that.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 8, 2008)

He's back online presently(gary4gar)! This is confirmed then: This was just a joke! Nice one gary!


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 8, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> The rules r too strict, i agree with that.


That why I say that don't give a F to this forum or any other forum for that matter. We can always participate in other forums where we are comfortable with the rules. After all, we come here to get out problems solved, or solve others problems, or lil bit timepass! Let do that, and only that!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

Will You Guys Stop Posting Without Going Through This Thread ? He Is Not Leaving.... This Is A Joke Thread Which Some Of Us Are Taking Seriously. Drag Your Mouse And Highlight Everything From Gary's Post.

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/1640/zomgyouvewoninternetiw3.gif


----------



## neogen (Nov 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Will You Guys Stop Posting Without Going Through This Thread ? He Is Not Leaving.... This Is A Joke Thread Which Some Of Us Are Taking Seriously. Drag Your Mouse And Highlight Everything From Gary's Post.
> 
> *stuff.orly.ch/img/blog/zomg-you-ve-won-internet.gif



Haha...now that's funny, didn't knew Gaurish was playing prank on us. 

Back to work fellas, nice work Gaurish


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG!! Don't these guys care to even read the other replies?

My advice to all those guys:-
Don't get too emo, highlight the whole post and read the text in white.


----------



## neogen (Nov 8, 2008)

beta testing said:


> OMG!! Don't these guys care to even read the other replies?
> 
> My advice to all those guys:-
> Don't get too emo, highlight the whole post and read the text in white.



Yes, I did read the replies but thought all other guys where mocking at OP. 

That highlight think was tricky though thats why I missed it.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 8, 2008)

*Bakra!​*

Sorry for the silly thread!
I was bored after debugging so many java programs 


so made some Bakras


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 8, 2008)

like we care if you leave or stay.:]


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice Time pass Thread .... cant believe so many ppl replied without actually reading the whole thread ...... LOLOLOLOL


----------



## red_devil (Nov 8, 2008)

ok bakra of whatever, but i got 1 small question :


the image that KPower has posted which has been quoted by neogen look different.. the circle with LOL is missing.. hows that ??


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> like we care if you leave or stay.:]



lol


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

Good one


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 8, 2008)

The boy who cried wolf!


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

Gaurish ain't a boy.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 8, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ok bakra of whatever, but i got 1 small question :
> 
> 
> the image that KPower has posted which has been quoted by neogen look different.. the circle with LOL is missing.. hows that ??




KPower's image link = *img84.imageshack.us/img84/1640/zomgyouvewoninternetiw3.gif

Neogen's image link = *stuff.orly.ch/img/blog/zomg-you-ve-won-internet.gif


Sherlock Holmes saves the day!!


----------



## red_devil (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ didn't he quote that from KPower, then the image should b the same ...ryt ??

< or  am i missing something very obvious here ??  damn !! must have been the defeat  >


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 8, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Gaurish ain't a boy.


Right, and you're b0rked.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 8, 2008)

*www.icanhasforce.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/star-wars-boss-nass-lmao.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

lol

*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/roflmfao.jpg

*ihasahotdog.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/loldogs-cute-puppy-pictures-roflmao.jpg





QwertyManiac said:


> Right, and you're b0rked.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> lol
> 
> *i36.tinypic.com/2jb5rn5.jpg
> 
> *i33.tinypic.com/2mw5vgp.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

*images.istheshit.net/pldscieo.jpg


----------



## mrintech (Nov 9, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Goodbye everyone, I'm going to leave this community because of you. Right now. I feel that alot of you miss the point of this community. I THOUGHT THIS COMMUNITY WAS FULL OF LOVE BUT I SEE THEY ARE FULL OF HATERS AND PEOPLE WHO JUST COMMENT, JUST TO INSULT A FELLOW MEMBER. I've enjoyed my time here...meeting a lot of you, but I simply find this community's rules too restrictive, and since I write what I feel, without regard to content (Is it sexist? Is it parental? Is it political? Is it, God forbid, all three??), this community will only end up stifling my originality, and I have no intentions of letting myself be censored in this way. NONE OF YOU CAN READ HIGHER THAN A FOURTH-GRADE LEVEL! i hope you fall off your soap box someday and bust your ass. i'm out of here. i am not sad about it either.
> 
> 
> Source: The "GOODBYE I HATE YOU ALL" post generator


May be *Google Adsense *BAN Digit forum for showing *Hidden Link* 

What say?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 9, 2008)

Huhuhuhuhuu.... Whole thread is LOLLing!! After spending all night working on college project, this was a good laugh...
Though this thread made me wonder about 'intelligence' of Digit forum members 
Stupid People


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> *images.istheshit.net/pldscieo.jpg


IMAGEFAIL!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ Lol


----------

